# Cake binge fetish...



## boots (May 11, 2009)

Are there any ladies out there who have a particular fetish for binging specifically on cake (or snack cakes)? I don't know what it is, maybe because it's so sweet and fattening, maybe it's because you can keep pushing bite after bite into a girls mouth even when she's not done swallowing the last, maybe it's because a particularly moist cake she might swallow without even chewing as you push another piece into her cheeks, but feeding a girl cake really does it for me more than any other food. 

As a matter of fact, I don't really have any food fetishes; all my kinks revolve around interaction, weight gain, kinky helplessness, and the female form; and I generally love to make pretty healthy (not "health") wholesome food for friends and lovers alike, but when it comes to cake it's like a whole other beast. Maybe it's the idea that if I convince a lovely lady fit an entire sheet cake into her belly, she'll still have puffed out cheeks, a distended belly, and realize that she just laid back and let a whole cake enter her tummy and now it's all turning to fat, and she won't be able to help it the next time either, no matter how out of control her weight gain is becoming. It's hard to say. And why is it just cake ?

Any plumpkins out there find that a whole cake is the ultimate challenge to overcome, or the ultimate submission of self control, or just that it's the best possible thing to shove in your face while trying to become aroused?

Or any other foods that have this same effect?

Also, is anyone else infatuated by women who's knees turn in towards each-other sometimes when they're standing about?

Big women and moon-bounces, your thoughts?

Nom,

-R


----------



## Captain Save (May 11, 2009)

Cake binge...hmmm...sounds like Sigmund Freud would have _so_ many things to ask you!  In all seriousness, though, cake is very sensual when it is moist and covered teasingly in thick creamy coats of sweet icing. Not only that, it has that consistency when it is moist and fresh out of the oven (okay, when it is cooled enough to eat!) 

Personally, the very idea paints a vivid picture in my mind of a very large scantily clad woman in a recliner held hostage by her unyielding desire, surrounded by platters of cake in all its forms. She knows she shouldn't but she wants it more than she can admit to herself, and soon her hands are sticky with the evidence of the things she's done. 

In reality, I doubt I would ever endeavor to create such a stage for her gluttony, as much as I might want to to do so. I have no problem baking a dessert for a lady on occasion, maybe a cheesecake or a pie with something unusual about it like sugar coated lemon slices around the edge, or a neopolitan style cheesecake.


----------



## Weeze (May 11, 2009)

... I like cake.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

I definitely think there is something arousing in particular about cake and it's also usually the food of choice for my feeding fantasies. I think it's the idea that cake is so 'sinful' so to let go and eat an entire cake would be incredibly taboo.. total indulgence. *cough* I'll stop myself there.


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I definitely think there is something arousing in particular about cake and it's also usually the food of choice for my feeding fantasies. I think it's the idea that cake is so 'sinful' so to let go and eat an entire cake would be incredibly taboo.. total indulgence. *cough* I'll stop myself there.



Please, do go on.

I can't fap to so little information.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Please, do go on.
> 
> I can't fap to so little information.



Hahaha.. PM me.. 


KIDDING.


----------



## boots (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I definitely think there is something arousing in particular about cake and it's also usually the food of choice for my feeding fantasies. I think it's the idea that cake is so 'sinful' so to let go and eat an entire cake would be incredibly taboo.. total indulgence. *cough* I'll stop myself there.



Oh don't stop there, muffin, do go on .

P.S. yer hot like holyWTFzors.


----------



## Tooz (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I definitely think there is something arousing in particular about cake and it's also usually the food of choice for my feeding fantasies. I think it's the idea that cake is so 'sinful' so to let go and eat an entire cake would be incredibly taboo.. total indulgence. *cough* I'll stop myself there.



I feel you, girl.


----------



## boots (May 11, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I feel you, girl.



Oh yummy girl <3


----------



## Weeze (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I definitely think there is something arousing in particular about cake and it's also usually the food of choice for my feeding fantasies. I think it's the idea that cake is so 'sinful' so to let go and eat an entire cake would be incredibly taboo.. total indulgence. *cough* I'll stop myself there.



On a seriouser note than what I posted before, this is totally what I was really thinking, but wasn't sure how to spit out.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 11, 2009)

there is something fun about going to the grocery store with a girlfriend and getting a birthday cake when it is in fact NO ONE'S BIRTHDAY! 

and you both just know.

<-- my avatar is my exact look when I do this.


----------



## Chef (May 11, 2009)

There's a eating clip I saw somewhere, of a woman with this large frosted cake, and she cut into wedges. She grabbed one wedge and right before my eyes she stuffed that entire wedge into her mouth. 

I was expecting some cake carnage, that didn't make it, or frosting all over her fingers. I watched it over and over, and she just popped it in there. It was fapping amazing.  Of course, her mouth now jammed with cake, she spent the rest of the clip attempting the chew that mass.. but oh baby.


----------



## Tooz (May 11, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> there is something fun about going to the grocery store with a girlfriend and getting a birthday cake when it is in fact NO ONE'S BIRTHDAY!



I do this when I can. Though, I prefer to make the cake myself sometimes.


----------



## natasfan (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I definitely think there is something arousing in particular about cake and it's also usually the food of choice for my feeding fantasies. I think it's the idea that cake is so 'sinful' so to let go and eat an entire cake would be incredibly taboo.. total indulgence. *cough* I'll stop myself there.



oh i didnt imagine that you had feeding fantasies!


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> there is something fun about going to the grocery store with a girlfriend and getting a birthday cake when it is in fact NO ONE'S BIRTHDAY!
> 
> and you both just know.





Tooz said:


> I do this when I can. Though, I prefer to make the cake myself sometimes.



I've never done that but I can imagine.. it'd be.. err, fun. I just make cupcakes usually since I pretty much have a cupcake obsession. I'd rather eat cupcakes than cake even though it's the same exact thing just in little cups. I'm weird.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I've never done that but I can imagine.. it'd be.. err, fun. I just make cupcakes usually since I pretty much have a cupcake obsession. I'd rather eat cupcakes than cake even though it's the same exact thing just in little cups. I'm weird.



Cupcakes are actually preferable for such a thing. More variety and what not. Since an entire cake of the same thing can be kind of overwhelming, but cupcakes, vanilla, chocolate, whatev, it's like going to a buffet, just more to choose from.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Cupcakes are actually preferable for such a thing. More variety and what not. Since an entire cake of the same thing can be kind of overwhelming, but cupcakes, vanilla, chocolate, whatev, it's like going to a buffet, just more to choose from.



True! Although, it'd take forever to make a million different kinds of cupcakes.


----------



## boots (May 11, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Cupcakes are actually preferable for such a thing. More variety and what not. Since an entire cake of the same thing can be kind of overwhelming, but cupcakes, vanilla, chocolate, whatev, it's like going to a buffet, just more to choose from.




But the overwhelming part is what is so fun . The idea of eating an entire birthday sized sheet-cake, or a triple layer cake, or allowing the cake to be pushed into her lips while she just lays back, arms and legs spread, completely helpless to stop, because she wants to be helpless to stop her appetite, that's yummy . And doing it once or twice a week, that would be absolutely delicious...so completely helpless to stop herself from stretching out like a balloon filled with fattening cake whenever it's gently pushed into her mouth, heehee.


----------



## Captain Save (May 11, 2009)

> True! Although, it'd take forever to make a million different kinds of cupcakes.


That depends on the flavors you use for the icing.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

boots said:


> But the overwhelming part is what is so fun . The idea of eating an entire birthday sized sheet-cake, or a triple layer cake, or allowing the cake to be pushed into her lips while she just lays back, arms and legs spread, completely helpless to stop, because she wants to be helpless to stop her appetite, that's yummy . And doing it once or twice a week, that would be absolutely delicious...so completely helpless to stop herself from stretching out like a balloon filled with fattening cake whenever it's gently pushed into her mouth, heehee.



Fantasy vs. reality.

I find reality more enjoyable.


----------



## g-squared (May 11, 2009)

Some people just want their cake erry day.

example A -


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

g-squared said:


> Some people just want their cake erry day.
> 
> example A -



best post.


----------



## Captain Save (May 11, 2009)

Didn't someone say in another thread that gluttony was synonomous with lust? 

We might have to ask the ladies on this one.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

I think it definitely can be.


----------



## boots (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Fantasy vs. reality.
> 
> I find reality more enjoyable.



A shared fantasy is one trusting relationship away from a challenging but worth-while reality.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

boots said:


> A shared fantasy is one trusting relationship away from a challenging but worth-while reality.



I don't think there is any woman in the entire world that could eat an entire triple layer sheet cake 3 times a week without vomiting all over herself.


----------



## boots (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't think there is any woman in the entire world that could eat an entire triple layer sheet cake 3 times a week without vomiting all over herself.



I didn't know triple layer sheet cakes existed. I was talking more along the lines of one or the other, ya dork .

Though, I wouldn't be surprised if there is someone out there somewhere that could eat such a cake. Though I also wouldn't be surprised if she was rather thin. o____O


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

I just think there is a big discrepancy between what a lot of feeders want and what a lot of girls are capable of.


----------



## boots (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I just think there is a big discrepancy between what a lot of feeders want and what a lot of girls are capable of.



Capable of right away? Sure. Being able to eat a whole cake takes practice. But when someone is encouraged to binge every day until they are delightfully, painfully stretched, they can fit more and more over time . I bet at least one person, fella or fellette, reading this post is capable of eating a whole (one layer) sheet cake over the course of a couple of hours with some coaxing. And I'm sure even a few more would at least like to try and see how far they get. Probably further then they think...with a little coaxing .


----------



## natasfan (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I just think there is a big discrepancy between what a lot of feeders want and what a lot of girls are capable of.



there are many girls arround the DIMS that have shown how they ate a whole cake ( a big one).
bye.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

I'm speaking purely from personal experience and what I've heard but I just think that a lot of feeders are less than realistic about expectations. That was my point.


----------



## boots (May 11, 2009)

natasfan said:


> there are many girls arround the DIMS that have shown how they ate a whole cake ( a big one).
> bye.



Funny that you mention that. I sent a link of this post to Gypsy ssbbw (she is one HOT, FREAKIN HOT and classy dame), and she mentioned how, as I might have suspected, that a lot of the ladies who do photo shoots of them putting away some huge amount of food are really just creating a visual fantasy, an illusion. They don't often eat the whole cake .

But that's just the paysite girls. Maybe there are ladies on the weight board that have described eating a whole large cake every now and then. I would like to read every one of those posts .


----------



## natasfan (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm speaking purely from personal experience and what I've heard but I just think that a lot of feeders are less than realistic about expectations. That was my point.



yes, and you are right, you cant do it, i cant, and most of the people cant do it, but there are much girls/guys that can!


----------



## g-squared (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm speaking purely from personal experience and what I've heard but I just think that a lot of feeders are less than realistic about expectations. That was my point.



Wait, so the vast majority of girls, won't be able to sit down and eat an entire cake or 15 hotdogs or 6 milkshakes or 4 large pizzas or all of that together.

That realization just gave me ed.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 11, 2009)

natasfan said:


> there are many girls arround the DIMS that have shown how they ate a whole cake ( a big one).
> bye.



yeah, I've experienced this too.


----------



## boots (May 11, 2009)

Well your point seemed to be based on either a misread on your part or a typo on my part. I'm talking about eating a whole cake. It's possible, it happens.

I don't think feeders expectations aren't realistic. I think most of the ideas for feeding and fattening discussed here could actually be practiced in reality, at some point in a relationship (the stories section doesn't count, DIR.) What I think is usually unrealistic for a lot of feeders, is how often and how soon it will happen. Trying some of these bat-shot crazy feeding lifestyles usually takes a good deal of trust and the perfect match of two people with the same bat-shit crazy fetish. You have to be patient, usually .


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

boots said:


> Funny that you mention that. I sent a link of this post to Gypsy ssbbw (she is one HOT, FREAKIN HOT and classy dame), and she mentioned how, as I might have suspected, that a lot of the ladies who do photo shoots of them putting away some huge amount of food are really just creating a visual fantasy, an illusion. They don't often eat the whole cake .
> 
> But that's just the paysite girls. Maybe there are ladies on the weight board that have described eating a whole large cake every now and then. I would like to read every one of those posts .



I was going to make this point. Let's be honest, the paysite girls are selling an image/persona and that image/persona is not necessarily reality. We've seen this discussed various times on this board.. most of the paysite girls stress that they shouldn't be held to 'model standards' all the time.

I haven't seen a post in particular about eating an entire cake but I'm sure there's been something to that effect posted somewhere.. I tend to take those posts with a grain of salt though.



natasfan said:


> yes, and you are right, you cant do it, i cant, and most of the people cant do it, but there are much girls/guys that can!



Okay, once again, my entire point was not specifically about the cake but rather than many feeders have unrealistic expectations.

I was just told I'm being a party pooper in this thread, so I'll stop trying to throw reality in here. Let the cake eating commence.


----------



## boots (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I was going to make this point. Let's be honest, the paysite girls are selling an image/persona and that image/persona is not necessarily reality. We've seen this discussed various times on this board.. most of the paysite girls stress that they shouldn't be held to 'model standards' all the time.
> 
> I haven't seen a post in particular about eating an entire cake but I'm sure there's been something to that effect posted somewhere.. I tend to take those posts with a grain of salt though.
> 
> ...



Try it yourself, I'd love to hear how it works out .

*nom nom nom nom your faceitssocuteyumyum*


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

boots said:


> I don't think feeders expectations aren't realistic. I think most of the ideas for feeding and fattening discussed here could actually be practiced in reality, at some point in a relationship (the stories section doesn't count, DIR.) What I think is usually unrealistic for a lot of feeders, is how often and how soon it will happen. Trying some of these bat-shot crazy feeding lifestyles usually takes a good deal of trust and the perfect match of two people with the same bat-shit crazy fetish. You have to be patient, usually .



How much contact have you had with other feeders exactly?


----------



## boots (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> How much contact have you had with other feeders exactly?



Well...posting feeders.

Over 20.


----------



## furious styles (May 11, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah, I've experienced this too.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

boots said:


> Well...posting feeders.
> 
> Over 20.



Yeah, I meant more like direct contact.


----------



## boots (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, I meant more like direct contact.



And you? Have you had direct contact with a high percentage of world feeders?

There are only like, what, fourteen of us, right?


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

boots said:


> And you? Have you had direct contact with a high percentage of world feeders?
> 
> There are only like, what, fourteen of us, right?



No, not a high percentage but seeing as how I've had more contact than you, I'm going to venture to say that I have a better idea of what is wanted vs. what is able to be accomplished.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 11, 2009)

boots said:


> And you? Have you had direct contact with a high percentage of world feeders?
> 
> There are only like, what, fourteen of us, right?



Fourteen feeders who have actually done it.

This is probably a good thing.


----------



## boots (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> No, not a high percentage but seeing as how I've had more contact than you, I'm going to venture to say that I have a better idea of what is wanted vs. what is able to be accomplished.



So when people state their desires on here, and they sound like achievable desires (even if they are often aren't sought out pragmatically), they are just flat out lying? The vast number of feeders that talk about what they wish to accomplish on here is are vastly over shadowed by maybe two I've had "contact" with versus the (dozen, hundred, thousands?) ones you've had contact with? Please. I can feel well qualified in saying that most feeders seek to accomplish perfectly achievable acts of yummy depravity, but whether the majority do so with the right tact, timing, and practice, is surely up for debate.

I think most mature feeders are aware of what a human body is physically capable of. How they go about getting what they want, in your experience, is probably what pushes the reality out of their desires.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

boots said:


> So when people state their desires on here, and they sound like achievable desires (even if they are often aren't sought out pragmatically), they are just flat out lying? The vast number of feeders that talk about what they wish to accomplish on here is are vastly over shadowed by maybe two I've had "contact" with versus the (dozen, hundred, thousands?) ones you've had contact with? Please. I can feel well qualified in saying that most feeders seek to accomplish perfectly achievable acts of yummy depravity, but whether the majority do so with the right tact, timing, and practice, is surely up for debate.
> 
> I think most mature feeders are aware of what a human body is physically capable of. How they go about getting what they want, in your experience, is probably what pushes the reality out of their desires.



I think you're overreacting a little. The thing is, a lot of the "desires" aren't really achievable for most, if not all, people. In my experience, feeders tend to be less in tune with what a girl could actually eat and how much weight the human body can hold than they are with how much they want a girl to eat and how much they think a girl should be happy weighing.

I'm not trying come off anti-feeders or anti-feederism whatsoever because I certainly am not. I was just stating, that in my experience, and in the experiences of other girls I've talked to, feeders are not as always as 'in tune' with reality as one would hope/wish. That's all.


----------



## boots (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I think you're overreacting a little. The thing is, a lot of the "desires" aren't really achievable for most, if not all, people. In my experience, feeders tend to be less in tune with what a girl could actually eat and how much weight the human body can hold than they are with how much they want a girl to eat and how much they think a girl should be happy weighing.
> 
> I'm not trying come off anti-feeders or anti-feederism whatsoever because I certainly am not. I was just stating, that in my experience, and in the experiences of other girls I've talked to, feeders are not as always as 'in tune' with reality as one would hope/wish. That's all.




I think rather that you're over-simplifying. This whole 'in tune' with reality business implies that what a lot of feeders want couldn't happen or work. That to me seems like an unrealistic cap on reality. These human extremes and extreme lifestyles can happy, and work, but it takes a lot. A lot of things have to come together just right, and there is a lot of hard work and patience involved. A lot of guys have an unrealistic view on how to get the girl, and how fast she'll blow up to the size they dream about, I'll give you that for sure. But that it isn't in tune with reality to actually have such an all encompassing feeding relationship is a bit limiting.

I just think you might be confusing the reality of what a guy wishes to accomplish with the reality of an overzealous and impatient horndog actually getting it .


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 12, 2009)

boots said:


> I think rather that you're over-simplifying. This whole 'in tune' with reality business implies that what a lot of feeders want couldn't happen or work. That to me seems like an unrealistic cap on reality. These human extremes and extreme lifestyles can happy, and work, but it takes a lot. A lot of things have to come together just right, and there is a lot of hard work and patience involved. A lot of guys have an unrealistic view on how to get the girl, and how fast she'll blow up to the size they dream about, I'll give you that for sure. But that it isn't in tune with reality to actually have such an all encompassing feeding relationship is a bit limiting.
> 
> I just think you might be confusing the reality of what a guy wishes to accomplish with the reality of an overzealous and impatient horndog actually getting it .



 Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## boots (May 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Thanks for proving my point.



Yes, rare circumstances aren't worth even attempting, and there is no use thinking about how they could actually be achieved because when something is very rare, it's no longer reality? Is that your point :bow:?


----------



## furious styles (May 12, 2009)

boots said:


> Yes, rare circumstances aren't worth even attempting, and there is no use thinking about how they could actually be achieved because when something is very rare, it's no longer reality? Is that your point :bow:?



why yes that sounds like precisely what she said


----------



## boots (May 12, 2009)

furious styles said:


> why yes that sounds like precisely what she said



You see the math doesn't jive for me on that one. Easy to accomplish, usual = reality, difficult and rare = fantasy. Hey it's hard so don't try or even bring it up. That sounds just too defeatist to me. And indeed, is raining all over my parade.


----------



## Weeze (May 12, 2009)

You know you thought about it.





boots said:


> Well...posting feeders.
> 
> Over 20.



Finding female feedees are what's hard to find, I tellz ya. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51911


----------



## boots (May 12, 2009)

krismiss said:


> You know you thought about it.



It amazes me that train conductors still dress that way.


----------



## Weeze (May 12, 2009)

boots said:


> It amazes me that train conductors still dress that way.



haha.
well, yes.

BACK TO CAKE HOTNESS....


----------



## marlowegarp (May 12, 2009)

(Bangs gavel) Now before we recessed I believe the learned council for the defense was about to produce more cake hotness.

I really believe there has to be some way that yoga or tantra(control of involuntary body activity) can be turned towards overeating. Which again is a fetching and decadent concept. Oh,weight board.


----------



## Weeze (May 12, 2009)

Someone to get me from behind while they shove my face into a cake.


Just sayin.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 12, 2009)

From the Stories section:
I had been munching all day Saturday, and I have to say I was packed with food. For supper, we decided to run into the town nearby; I remembered seeing a pizza place. We each ordered a large pizza, but Roger only ate a couple of slices, so you know where it all ended up, don't you? I'm sure he did that on purpose! Plus more than a pitcher of soda. (Burp!) And there was a little bakery next door, and we bought a birthday cake someone named Steffie hadn't picked up; maybe her folks forgot what day her birthday was? Anyway, back at the cabin, we popped in a movie, and I was all ready for my cake.... and then Roger noticed a pie sitting out... Last night it was frozen too hard to eat, and I remembered setting it out to defrost, but I had forgotten all about it. I finished it off during the movie, and boy, was I stuffed! But then what to do about the cake?

"I have to at least try to eat part of it," I told Roger. "It's just sitting there, taunting me.

"That's right... you can't take that from a cake. Here, let me get it for you."

"Roger? I'm really stuffed... promise you won't be disappointed if I can't hold very much?" 

"Of course not. You don't have to eat any if you don't want to." 

"Want to? Of course I want to!... I'm just not sure if I can."

He set the cake on the coffee table, but instead of bringing me a fork, he gently pushes me back, adjusting me until I am totally reclined. Then he kneels down beside me and the crazy romantic boy scoops up a corner of the cake with his fingers and puts it in my mouth.

"Mmmmm" I ate, licking the icing off his fingers. It was so sweet, so rich! He scooped up another bite. With his other hand, he caressed my stuffed belly.

"These jeans are awfully tight."

"Too tight", I agreed. He took the hint, unzipping my jeans while I nibbled his fingers, then took the initiative by plunging his hand under my shirt and opening the front clasp of my bra. I leaned back and closed my eyes and let Roger feed me, kneading my belly and kissing my breasts, my neck....This seemed to last forever. Gently Roger fed me bite after bite, and I gently sucked his fingertips and licked off every sweet creamy bit. Oh! I was full, I was overfull, almost painfully so, but that wasn't how I thought of it. Steffie, whoever she was, was missing a great cake, but I think you would have to eat it the way I did to fully appreciate it.

After a time I realized it had been a long time since the last bite of cake. "More?"

"No more, greedy girl; it's all gone"

"Gone? It can't be." I opened my eyes and saw the plate, empty. Somehow I had eaten it all. At that moment I realized how full I really was, how close I was to being sick, and just how much such a loss of control turned me on even more.

"Oh!.....Roger, could you help me up, please?" He did, and I felt queasy. "Oh, dear... what did I do?"

"Deborah? Are you okay? Do you feel sick?"

"No. Yes. Oh.... I feel like I may explode... but I am SO turned on! Take my hand; you can walk me into the bed room. Slower, slower....Oh, my! I'm so stuffed! And now, you can carefully, every so gently, make love to me."

 So there's that...


----------



## Weeze (May 12, 2009)

um..
I'm.....
um.

hm.
nope. I uh, actually have no words.

I still got nothing.

I am now in love with the term "greedy"....


oh for the love of god.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 12, 2009)

boots said:


> So when people state their desires on here, and they sound like achievable desires (even if they are often aren't sought out pragmatically), they are just flat out lying?



i'm not sure the point you're making dude, you'll have to redefine "achievable desires"

this thread isn't exactly about immobile blue pillow women, it's about thatgirl08 debunking how much cake someone can actually eat in one sitting without puking on your dick


----------



## Weeze (May 12, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm not sure the point you're making dude, you'll have to redefine "achievable desires"
> 
> this thread isn't exactly about immobile blue pillow women, it's about thatgirl08 debunking how much cake someone can actually eat in one sitting without puking on your dick



.. I don't understand why you had to kill it.


_puking on your dick_


----------



## marlowegarp (May 12, 2009)

Indeed. I feel like in movies where people are dancing and then HRRRRKKK someone pulls the needle of the record. No one needs the image you just evoked.


----------



## Weeze (May 12, 2009)

well.

my libido is dead.


----------



## supersoup (May 12, 2009)

i'm not understanding the shitstorm.

i think if a pair of folks has decided this is something they want to accomplish, they could work up to it, who knows. if nothing else, they'd have a great time getting to whatever point they stop, haha.

in other news, while i'm not into the feeding and gaining aspect of fat sex, i find the whole cake/sweets/chocolates during sex thing incredibly hot. so, in closing, add me to the list of yesplzfrombehindwhilenommingcake.


----------



## Weeze (May 12, 2009)

yesplzfrombehindwhilenommingcake should be a facebook group. 
I think it would be fabulous....


ok, maybe not.


----------



## supersoup (May 12, 2009)

krismiss said:


> yesplzfrombehindwhilenommingcake should be a facebook group.
> I think it would be fabulous....
> 
> 
> ok, maybe not.



all those in favor?

YESPLZ.


----------



## Weeze (May 12, 2009)

everyone who wants to be nommed while nomming, please form a straight line, single file over here ----------> .


----------



## marlowegarp (May 12, 2009)

krismiss said:


> everyone who wants to be nommed while nomming, please form a straight line, single file over here ----------> .



Two great tastes...


----------



## Ash (May 12, 2009)

krismiss said:


> everyone who wants to be nommed while nomming, please form a straight line, single file over here ----------> .



Yes plz. 

Also, cake during sex is awesome, but I always get the hiccups.


----------



## Weeze (May 12, 2009)

Nevermind.

I am going to keep myself and my clitoris under control.....


I am currently even more glad that the weight board is here..

and the library.


----------



## Santaclear (May 12, 2009)

There are no people on the planet more deserving of cake - really good cake - than fat women. :bow: This is a basic fact. No one knows why.


----------



## Weeze (May 12, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> There are no people on the planet more deserving of cake - really good cake - than fat women. :bow: This is a basic fact. No one knows why.



I could think of a few reasons....

1. We're awesome.
2. I don't know about others, but I have no problem whining.
3. We're awesome.
4. Who the hell wouldn't want more ass/boobs/belly?


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 12, 2009)

It's my fault for bringing reality into a fantasy thread. My b. Here, let me just copy my original post and everyone can go back to PMing me .. 'OMG FED U W/ CAK PLZ.'



thatgirl08 said:


> I definitely think there is something arousing in particular about cake and it's also usually the food of choice for my feeding fantasies. I think it's the idea that cake is so 'sinful' so to let go and eat an entire cake would be incredibly taboo.. total indulgence. *cough* I'll stop myself there.


----------



## natasfan (May 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> It's my fault for bringing reality into a fantasy thread. My b. Here, let me just copy my original post and everyone can go back to PMing me .. 'OMG FED U W/ CAK PLZ.'



http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58791

just read that.

and , may be, its true what you said.
bye.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 12, 2009)

The thing is, and I hate to rain on everyones parade again, but models do not necessarily reflect reality in their sets. Models are selling an image/persona, NOT reality. Also, we already discussed this.. 



boots said:


> Well your point seemed to be based on either a misread on your part or a typo on my part. I'm talking about eating a whole cake. It's possible, it happens.
> 
> I don't think feeders expectations aren't realistic. I think most of the ideas for feeding and fattening discussed here could actually be practiced in reality, at some point in a relationship (the stories section doesn't count, DIR.) What I think is usually unrealistic for a lot of feeders, is how often and how soon it will happen. Trying some of these bat-shot crazy feeding lifestyles usually takes a good deal of trust and the perfect match of two people with the same bat-shit crazy fetish. You have to be patient, usually .





thatgirl08 said:


> I was going to make this point. Let's be honest, the paysite girls are selling an image/persona and that image/persona is not necessarily reality. We've seen this discussed various times on this board.. most of the paysite girls stress that they shouldn't be held to 'model standards' all the time.
> 
> I haven't seen a post in particular about eating an entire cake but I'm sure there's been something to that effect posted somewhere.. I tend to take those posts with a grain of salt though.


----------



## natasfan (May 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> The thing is, and I hate to rain on everyones parade again, but models do not necessarily reflect reality in their sets. Models are selling an image/persona, NOT reality. Also, we already discussed this..



they cant eat as they show always, but they do it sometimes.
There are Web models that have gained like 200 lbs in 3 years.
That´s imposible with out eating like they show in their videos.
The videos show what FA whant to see, their fantasies, but also what they do in their rutine, they eat too much.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 12, 2009)

natasfan said:


> they cant eat as they show always, but they do it sometimes.
> There are Web models that have gained like 200 lbs in 3 years.
> That´s imposible with out eating like they show in their videos.
> The videos show what FA whant to see, their fantasies, but also what they do in their rutine, they eat too much.



I'm not even going to argue this because it's so obvious that not all of the models depict their regular everyday lives in their sets.


----------



## natasfan (May 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm not even going to argue this because it's so obvious that not all of the models depict their regular everyday lives in their sets.



ok, may be you are right...


----------



## Cors (May 12, 2009)

200lbs in 3 years may seem like a lot, but that just slightly over 1lb per week or an extra 500 Cals per day! That is one slice of a large pizza, not four at one go...


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 12, 2009)

I suppose these things are possible for a small group of people, I was talking generally.

I really have nothing against fantasizing about or pursuing this type of thing.. I didn't mean to give that impression. If you look at my first post in this thread on the first page you can clearly see I'm not against this! I suppose this just wasn't the best thread to vent my personal reality vs. fantasy conflict thing.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I suppose these things are possible for a small group of people, I was talking generally.
> 
> I really have nothing against fantasizing about or pursuing this type of thing.. I didn't mean to give that impression. If you look at my first post in this thread on the first page you can clearly see I'm not against this! I suppose this just wasn't the best thread to vent my personal reality vs. fantasy conflict thing.



Yes it is, don't lie. I know some one is holding a 3 layer cake to your head right now and making you type this.


----------



## Captain Save (May 12, 2009)

All arguments aside, I think I'm coming down with a serious case of cake binge fetish. If I allow this to continue, I'll want to start with a single cupcake or brownie. Next, I'll add devil's food frosting. Over the course of months and months the amounts will slowly increase, and one day I'll look up and the sheet cake will be gone in one sitting. Of course, we might end up wearing quite a bit of it, but if she is able and willing to eat it all, she will have earned a belly rub until she is deep in slumber. 

I, for one, appreciate the injection of reality, thatgirl08; thank you for keeping us from getting carried away.


----------



## boots (May 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I suppose these things are possible for a small group of people, I was talking generally.
> 
> I really have nothing against fantasizing about or pursuing this type of thing.. I didn't mean to give that impression. If you look at my first post in this thread on the first page you can clearly see I'm not against this! I suppose this just wasn't the best thread to vent my personal reality vs. fantasy conflict thing.



I'm NOT talking generally. I'm talking about possibilities. Because it isn't awesome, that doesn't turn it into a strict fantasy that can't be reality. By saying that you bring reality into the discussion implies it could never work, and it can. It's just not easy, not for everyone, and there are real problems you have to deal with when you explore that kind of extreme. That's why you sound like an (adorable) little cloud hovering over my tikertape parade. This post wasn't "Imma feed every girl 4 wedding cakes in 5 minutes WTFBBQ". 

A sheet cake binge is a reasonable desire to attempt at some point in a feeders/feedees/foodees life.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 12, 2009)

**removed reply to edited name-calling***

Yes, I realize that this fantasy could _at some point_, be reachable for _some _people.. my main point was that MOST women could NOT do this and I personally feel as though many feeders have unreasonable expectations in general. You don't have to agree with me. That's fine. Maybe this wasn't the thread for this.. that's fine too. I'll start my own. However, I refuse to accept your condescending tone.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 12, 2009)

Okay, Old Lady for Peace stepping in here. Enough now my lovelies. Can we please get back to the talk about eating a lot of cake, and being fed a lot of cake, and what will happen before, during and after eating/feeding said cake?

You guys are turning into a real buzzkill. Now, THINK CAKE. Think what you want to do or have done with the cake. The reality is that this is a great fantasy.

So please, let's fantasize some more. Anyone?


----------



## HottiMegan (May 12, 2009)

I never used cake in my fantasies but i think about it often. It's my guilty pleasure. I have these two yellow cake mixes sitting on top of my fridge taunting me. As for eating an entire cake. I get too sweeted out to do more than a few pieces in one sitting. Eat an entire cake over the weekend by myself, yep can do! Especially if it has penuche frosting :d I was planning on making cupcakes this weekend to satisfy that hunger for cake. 
I once tried to eat an entire cheese cake myself. I got so sick of the taste by the last few bites that it ruined me to cheese cake for like 2 or 3 years now. I don't want to ruin yellow cake with penuche like that.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 12, 2009)

I agree Megan that sometimes too much of something ruins it for the next time. 

However, with a cake binge fantasy I think part of it is the illusion and possibility that the ENTIRE cake may get eaten. Certainly leaning back, closing ones eyes, being hand fed cake and belly rubs would be the START of something wonderful. 

Or as some have mentioned having one's face in the cake while the party continues from behind.


----------



## MissToodles (May 12, 2009)

honestly, without judgement, how does one binge on so much food, get busy without vomiting. sort of ruins fun times, yaknowwhatimsayinandithinkyoudo


----------



## collared Princess (May 12, 2009)

Well since I just ate a whole can of frosting not more than 10 minutes ago..lol lId say I like cake alot..If I know there is icing in my cabinets its all I can think about untill I eat the whole container. I love white cake of choc marshmallow cake..I usually can eat a whole cake in one sitting if it is 1/4 sheet cake or smaller...let us eat cake!!!!!


----------



## Tooz (May 12, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> honestly, without judgement, how does one binge on so much food, get busy without vomiting.



I dunno, I never had a problem like that. ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 12, 2009)

I do love me some cake. I commonly buy some on my regular shopping trips. An eighth of a sheetcake (probably half the size of what you generally see in stores) is often available - buying one of these would allow the fantasy of eating an entire cake to come true, and more easily. I've often eaten an entire one of these in one sitting without problem. :eat2:


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 12, 2009)

"Having your cake and eating it too". I actually do have cake binge eating thoughts while doing something a certian way. It is honestly the only sex-food thing I enjoy thinking about.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 12, 2009)

Just the frosting? Do you like dip anything in it like cookies or pretzels or even potato chips. I love frosting with pretzels and chips, there is something about the salty-sweet combo.



collared Princess said:


> Well since I just ate a whole can of frosting not more than 10 minutes ago


----------



## boots (May 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> .. an adorable rain cloud.. dork. Can you not? My point was valid and as a well established member of this community I expect to be treated like an adult in an adult conversation.. not like your kid sister.
> 
> Yes, I realize that this fantasy could _at some point_, be reachable for _some _people.. my main point was that MOST women could NOT do this and I personally feel as though many feeders have unreasonable expectations in general. You don't have to agree with me. That's fine. Maybe this wasn't the thread for this.. that's fine too. I'll start my own. However, I refuse to accept your condescending tone.




But yes, this wasn't the place for that. Plenty of people posted their love of cake. Either binging and eating a whole cake, or just thinking about it. So, again, I have to point out that feeders expectations aren't nearly as unreasonable as how soon they expect them and how they go about making it happen. And my condescending tone was a lot easier after your sanctimony about "fantasy Vs. Reality", after YOU misread "triple layer sheet cake" in one of my posts. It doesn't matter what MOST women can do, because some guys aren't after MOST women, and some women aren't after MOST guys.


----------



## boots (May 12, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> Just the frosting? Do you like dip anything in it like cookies or pretzels or even potato chips. I love frosting with pretzels and chips, there is something about the salty-sweet combo.




Also, favorite frosting, everyone?

There's butter-cream, royal frosting, fondant, supermarket frosting (what is it? What? What is it?)

I made a really awesome frosting once that was a lot simpler than I thought it would be. I just mixed lemon zest, lemon juice, and confectioners sugar, if I remember correctly. I'm not sure if I added any water, I don't think I did. I think it was just lemon juice...and it was AWESOME.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 12, 2009)

buttercream. Hands down.


----------



## geekybibabe (May 12, 2009)

White chocolate cream cheese frosting. 

Oh, and the idea of being fed an entire cake is totally hot. I don't know how much I could actually eat, but it would be fun trying!


----------



## marlowegarp (May 12, 2009)

Yes, yes it is. Personally, I think adding a blindfold to the equation and occasional ice cream for a pleasant little chill would also be tres hot.


----------



## natasfan (May 12, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Well since I just ate a whole can of frosting not more than 10 minutes ago..lol lId say I like cake alot..If I know there is icing in my cabinets its all I can think about untill I eat the whole container. I love white cake of choc marshmallow cake..I usually can eat a whole cake in one sitting if it is 1/4 sheet cake or smaller...let us eat cake!!!!!



lol
i have seen you eating TONS.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 12, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Yes, yes it is. Personally, I think adding a blindfold to the equation and occasional ice cream for a pleasant little chill would also be tres hot.



Change that to ice cream bits allowed to melt on various areas of the body...and you have a fantasy of _mine_.

ETA: Even better if the melted ice cream is licked up by a more-than-willing tongue...


----------



## Fascinita (May 12, 2009)

Cors said:


> 200lbs in 3 years may seem like a lot, but that just slightly over 1lb per week or an extra 500 Cals per day! That is one slice of a large pizza, not four at one go...



Except that the more a body gains, the more calories it tends to burn and need for maintenance.

I can eat an "extra" dozen donuts a day for a week and not gain more than a few ounces. I can also cut back on what I eat for a month and not lose more than a few ounces.

Gaining and losing seem more to have to do with a "set point" that bodies have, and with metabolism, than with sum of calories consumed. Every body is different.

Reality defies even simple "math," it seems.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 12, 2009)

No name calling - move along with the topic. 

/mod


----------



## Tooz (May 12, 2009)

Winning icing:

1/2 c butter
8 oz. creme cheese
2 tsp vanilla extract
confectioner's sugar to taste.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 12, 2009)

I want to be the girl with the most cake....:eat2:


----------



## natasfan (May 12, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Except that the more a body gains, the more calories it tends to burn and need for maintenance.
> 
> I can eat an "extra" dozen donuts a day for a week and not gain more than a few ounces. I can also cut back on what I eat for a month and not lose more than a few ounces.
> 
> ...


That´s true, but when you are not SUPER SIZED and you are not so fat, you gain MUCH more than someboy who is over 400 lbs.
There are many girls that were bbw some years ago and now are over 450 lbs, because they have been overeating and gaining intentionally.


----------



## Captain Save (May 12, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I want to be the girl with the most cake....:eat2:



I like to bake. A _lot_.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 12, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> I like to bake. A _lot_.




Cheeky encourager! :blush:


----------



## Ash (May 12, 2009)

The best frosting is homemade buttercream. The end.


----------



## Captain Save (May 12, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Cheeky encourager! :blush:



I also like to please a lady.
:wubu:


----------



## Wild Zero (May 12, 2009)

Cake is weak, omnomnomonpizzawhilegettinitfrombehind


----------



## Surlysomething (May 12, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> I also like to please a lady.
> :wubu:




Then make my baked goods all chocolate!


----------



## Captain Save (May 12, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Then make my baked goods all chocolate!



A lady after my own heart.
:wubu:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 13, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Winning icing:
> 
> 1/2 c butter
> 8 oz. creme cheese
> ...



FTW.:eat2:


----------



## Weeze (May 13, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Yes, yes it is. Personally, I think adding a blindfold to the equation and occasional ice cream for a pleasant little chill would also be tres hot.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Change that to ice cream bits allowed to melt on various areas of the body...and you have a fantasy of _mine_.
> 
> ETA: Even better if the melted ice cream is licked up by a more-than-willing tongue...






DAMN BOTH OF YOU.



makin me need to change mah panties again and shiznit....


----------



## marlowegarp (May 13, 2009)

Yo, BBM, I think that means we win. Also, I nominate Toozer for the Nobel Prize for Obesity for her icing suggestion.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 13, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Winning icing:
> 
> 1/2 c butter
> 8 oz. creme cheese
> ...



Oh my god, creem cheese icing is like heaven.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 13, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Oh my god, creem cheese icing is like heaven.




AGREED! :eat2:


----------



## boots (May 14, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Winning icing:
> 
> 1/2 c butter
> 8 oz. creme cheese
> ...



And if you add lemon? What's best, lemon juice, zest, flavoring? I love lemon O___O


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 14, 2009)

boots said:


> And if you add lemon? What's best, lemon juice, zest, flavoring? I love lemon O___O



I love lemon too. If you are going to use lemon, omit the vanilla. Then use some lemon juice and zest if you have it. It will be delicious.

Oh, and I think I might be having some cake this weekend.:eat2:


----------



## troubadours (May 14, 2009)

my Aunt has this fetish and One time when I was Watering the Grass, i saw her binging a Cake and I was Extremely Aroused. and I couldn't Even do Anything be/c I was about to Get a Hair cut....How awakeward. Does Any One Have Any Advice For Me.


----------



## troubadours (May 14, 2009)

natasfan said:


> they cant eat as they show always, but they do it sometimes.
> There are Web models that have gained like 200 lbs in 3 years.
> That´s imposible with out eating like they show in their videos.
> The videos show what FA whant to see, their fantasies, but also what they do in their rutine, they eat too much.



yes. No one has Ever lied. every GIRL who say's she is a f"feedee" IS!!!!! I LOVE AMERICA. God Bless all Pay-Site Modell


----------



## Mishty (May 14, 2009)

Cors said:


> 200lbs in 3 years may seem like a lot, but that just slightly over 1lb per week or an extra 500 Cals per day! That is one slice of a large pizza, not four at one go...



I've never found math so hot before.... :wubu:


----------



## marlowegarp (May 14, 2009)

troubadours said:


> my Aunt has this fetish and One time when I was Watering the Grass, i saw her binging a Cake and I was Extremely Aroused. and I couldn't Even do Anything be/c I was about to Get a Hair cut....How awakeward. Does Any One Have Any Advice For Me.



The above is a selection from A.A. Milne's little-known erotic novel Now We Are Sex. Critical reaction was harsh at the time, although poet Ezra Pound would later cite the work as an influence.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 14, 2009)

boots said:


> Also, favorite frosting, everyone?



My all time favorite is penuche frosting. (a brown sugar fudgy kind of frosting that my family has used for generations)
second place would be buttercream..


----------



## Chef (May 14, 2009)

*Fluffy Boiled Frosting*

1-1/2 cups sugar 
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup water 
4 egg whites (at room temperature) 
1/2 teaspoon almond or vanilla extract 

Combine sugar, cream of tartar, salt and water in heavy saucepan. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until mixture is clear. Cook until mixture reaches 238°F on a candy thermometer (soft ball stage). 

Beat egg whites until soft peaks form. Let mixer continue to run and slowly pour the sugar mixture in a thin stream down the side of the mixer bowl (don't let the sugar mixture come into contact with the beaters). Add the almond extract. Continue beating until stiff peaks form and frosting thickens to desired consistency.


----------



## Weeze (May 14, 2009)

natasfan said:


> That´s true, but when you are not SUPER SIZED and you are not so fat, you gain MUCH more than someboy who is over 400 lbs.
> There are many girls that were bbw some years ago and now are over 450 lbs, because they have been overeating and gaining intentionally.





Ask the expert.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 14, 2009)

I like cake, and frosting, but I don't know about a whole sheet cake. Hell, treasure bombshell can only eat a 1/4 sheet cake.


----------



## Weeze (May 14, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I like cake, and frosting, but I don't know about a whole sheet cake. Hell, treasure bombshell can only eat a 1/4 sheet cake.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/DicsDaughter/HAYGUYS.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Save (May 14, 2009)

I'm not a dietician, but I suppose that boots might be right in saying that eating such a large amount as an entire sheet cake might only be possible by someone who practices and trains for it, like a professional who competes in eating contests. Those who simply eat much more than their bodies need on a daily basis consistently might not be able to manage an entire cake, but still have traffic stopping curves.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 14, 2009)

Someone eat cake with me now.
Please.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 14, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> I'm not a dietician, but I suppose that boots might be right in saying that eating such a large amount as an entire sheet cake might only be possible by someone who practices and trains for it, like a professional who competes in eating contests.



Well, gee, I sure am wet now. How sexy.


----------



## Captain Save (May 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Well, gee, I sure am wet now. How sexy.



The destination isn't the goal; it's the journey.

Personally, I really wouldn't care if a lady ate a bakery out of business or refused to finish a single slice. As long as she enjoys what she's eating until she wants something else (hopefully _me_)I'll be satisfied. After all, her eating habits are her choice and hers alone.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 14, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> The destination isn't the goal; it's the journey.



Very true.


----------



## Weeze (May 14, 2009)

I must say, i'm actually not a fan of icing....
however, my opinion may change when licking it off the fingers of another person...

but for now, it's kinda just... eh, for me.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 14, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I must say, i'm actually not a fan of icing....
> however, my opinion may change when licking it off the fingers of another person...
> 
> but for now, it's kinda just... eh, for me.



I feel the same way. Too much icing grosses me out.. too sugary. Cream cheese icing is the best though.. omg, on carrot cake.


----------



## Red Raven (May 15, 2009)

Red Velvet Cake anyone ftw. Also couple days ago I get a calll from a friend who works at a cupcake boutique. "Hey I made about a hundred extra cupcakes want to come get them for free" epic win? I think so


----------



## Weeze (May 15, 2009)

Red Raven said:


> Red Velvet Cake anyone ftw. Also couple days ago I get a calll from a friend who works at a cupcake boutique. "Hey I made about a hundred extra cupcakes want to come get them for free" epic win? I think so



... and where would one find a cupcake boutique??


Oh. This is pretty much becoming my favorite thread....


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 15, 2009)

I would like to know where cute, frou frou cakeish things like petit fours fit into all this :eat2:




​


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 15, 2009)

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> I would like to know where cute, frou frou cakeish things like petit fours fit into all this :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's see here.... *opens up a book and flips through the pages* they fit.... hmmm well *more flipping* ah yes! here it is! IN MY BELLY *takes the plate of cakes and gobbles them up.*


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (May 15, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I feel the same way. Too much icing grosses me out.. too sugary. Cream cheese icing is the best though.. omg, on carrot cake.



I think the type of icing is much more important than the quantity.

Buttercream ice cream is heavenly, but you can forget that nasty, vaguely-whipped-cream like stuff on low budget cupcakes. XP


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 15, 2009)

You all need to try cream cheese frosting (made with vanilla) on Devils Food cake. It is awesome. And I think petit fours would work perfectly for a little cake bingeing. Especially if one is not so into the "messy" part with the frosting and all. Geez, I really need some cake this weekend.:eat2:


----------



## Discodave (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Famouslastwords (May 15, 2009)

I had a dream about a shop selling petit fours last night. I blame this thread.


----------



## Chef (May 15, 2009)

Seems we have determined several categories of cakes to binge on.. sheet cake, layer cake, cup cake, and snack cakes, with or without frosting.

I'm definately getting a box of ho-hos today...


----------



## Captain Save (May 15, 2009)

Fyreflyintheskye said:


>



This picture put me on the very edge of a baking binge. I can almost see and taste a towering plate full of warm brownies with devil's food icing and choclate chips. I think I'm going to be in crisis mode until I ultimately surrender and bake them, to be followed with a carton of Ben and Jerry's.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 15, 2009)

Well it seems I won't be having cake this weekend. Instead it will be scones and lemon curd. Still delicious.

To any of the feeders - is part of the excitement going out and actually obtaining the food?


----------



## Mikey (May 17, 2009)

Cake is GOOD food!!!! :eat1:


----------



## AlethaBBW (May 17, 2009)

Cake binge: red velvet, plz. Bring it.


----------



## CharDonnay (May 17, 2009)

I could really do with some cake right now..........A chocolate one maybe. Love licking the filling off my fingers.


----------



## Red Raven (May 17, 2009)

Whoopie pies count as cake? Yes or no?


----------



## marlowegarp (May 17, 2009)

Good question. I differentiate between cupcakes and regular cake. And then there are brownies. Personally, I would relegate whoopie pie to the genus cupcake.


----------



## Captain Save (May 17, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but whoopie pie sounds less than something baked but more like something teased.
:eat2:

Or is that another thread?


----------



## Red Raven (May 17, 2009)

hahahhaha agreed! Best thing ever my grocery store sells red velvet whoopie pies


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

What is this whoopie pie thing? I've never heard of it!


----------



## Weeze (May 17, 2009)

Red Raven said:


> Whoopie pies count as cake? Yes or no?



Whoopie Pies are crack to me.
Seriously. 
Anyone who gives me these is instantly the love of my life.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 17, 2009)

Whoopie pies, IMHO, are more in the hoho/snack cake category. I'm a cake purist. LOL. Those aren't real cake! :eat2:

Don't get me wrong, I get cravings for them as well - but when I want cake, I want REAL cake. :eat2:


----------



## Captain Save (May 18, 2009)

Red Raven said:


> hahahhaha agreed! Best thing ever my grocery store sells red velvet whoopie pies



!!!!

On a serious note, I'm curious about how people feel about their cake; does it need to have a certain quality about it, i.e. freshness, aroma, frosted/unfrosted, straight out of the oven, or is a store bought cake perfectly acceptable?


----------



## Miss Jayde (May 18, 2009)

Well, i'm not a huge cake fan....but I just love Cheesecake shop Cheesecakes They are so rich and creamy and absolutely delicious!! :eat2:

Ive never heard of Whoopie pies either


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 18, 2009)

Am I the only one who thought terrible horrible things when trying to picture a "whoopie cake"?


----------



## kojack (May 18, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Am I the only one who thought terrible horrible things when trying to picture a "whoopie cake"?



I laughed really hard at that.


----------



## Captain Save (May 18, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Am I the only one who thought terrible horrible things when trying to picture a "whoopie cake"?





Captain Save said:


> Maybe it's just me, but whoopie pie sounds less than something baked but more like something teased.
> :eat2:



Hmmm...maybe I should just go to the store and try to find one before my imagination gets the best of me.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 18, 2009)

kojack said:


> I laughed really hard at that.





Captain Save said:


> Hmmm...maybe I should just go to the store and try to find one before my imagination gets the best of me.



hahahaha

All I thought of was a cream pie. :doh:


----------



## Tooz (May 18, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> I nominate Toozer for the Nobel Prize for Obesity for her icing suggestion.







thatgirl08 said:


> Oh my god, creem cheese icing is like heaven.



Yes.



boots said:


> And if you add lemon? What's best, lemon juice, zest, flavoring? I love lemon O___O



You could use some zest, some juice. Add to taste, I'd imagine. Lemon is AWESOME.


----------



## Tooz (May 18, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Whoopie Pies are crack to me.
> Seriously.
> Anyone who gives me these is instantly the love of my life.



Come visit me in Maine-- THE BIRTHPLACE OF WHOOPIE PIES.

I'll hook you up. :>


----------



## Captain Save (May 18, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> hahahaha
> 
> All I thought of was a cream pie. :doh:



My imagination has just fallen over the edge of the cliff...and I have you to thank for it!
:eat2:


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 18, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> My imagination has just fallen over the edge of the cliff...and I have you to thank for it!
> :eat2:



:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Red Raven (May 18, 2009)

what about wedding cakes? I've never tried one, what are those like?


----------



## boots (May 18, 2009)

I feel there are two schools of cake to be considered here:

1) The love of the cake

2) The love of the cake binge.

This being the case, there are different strokes for different folks. so I ask you, what cake is better for either or both?

Is a really elegant and delicious/beautiful cake a poor choice for a stomach stretching binge? For instance, is a moister cake better for pushing into someone's mouth and swallowing without chewing ?

Is there anyone here that has sublime love affair with both cake and binging, and finds that there is a perfect cake for enjoying that one perfect slice and a perfect cake for eating, well, a whole cake?

And something I'm not sure has been brought up yet here...what are your thoughts on fondant?

It looks pretty, but I've never has a fondant cake, and I feel like it would taste like high quality circus peanuts on a cake. I can't imagine someone binging on fondant cake, but the prettiest cakes I've seen on http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com are fondant. The thing is that I've heard a lot of people say that they prefer regular (regular fancy) icing.

For the savor-every-bite cake lover, which is the superior cake? Fondant, or traditional?


----------



## Red Raven (May 18, 2009)

Am I the only one here who dislikes ice cream cakes? Also as for the cake binge fetish I'd think that the moist cake would work best.


----------



## Tooz (May 18, 2009)

I like to ice a cake as well as I can (fancy as I can?) and then plunge my hand into it ...
...

:x


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 18, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I like to ice a cake as well as I can (fancy as I can?) and then plunge my hand into it ...
> ...
> 
> :x


----------



## sweet&fat (May 18, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I like to ice a cake as well as I can (fancy as I can?) and then plunge my hand into it ...
> ...
> 
> :x



you might be joking, but I find that thought very appealing! there's much joy in playing with the tactility of food. although yes, I know, we're not supposed to play with it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 18, 2009)

Actually...I agree. That sounds like fun. I say at the next bash we get a really giant tarp, we all wear bathing suits, and we have a giant cake fight.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 18, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Actually...I agree. That sounds like fun. I say at the next bash we get a really giant tarp, we all wear bathing suits, and we have a giant cake fight.



I always wanted to be in a stooge pie fight.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 18, 2009)

Uhhmm, the only problem for me at the cake fight would be that I don't think that I would be willing to part with any of the cake. Therefore, I would be the one sitting eating cake while others were tossing it around. 

And as far as fondant goes, it is really only meant to make a cake look pretty. So for cake bingeing purposes, I would want a moist cake with some yummy, but not too sweet frosting. Like Devils Food cake with homemade cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 18, 2009)

My favorite cake is tres leches. I could eat that all day. Well, I don't know about all day I might go into a diabetic coma, but a lot!


----------



## Santaclear (May 18, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> I always wanted to be in a stooge pie fight.



In the porn film _The Sins of Curly_ there are several pie scenes. :eat2::eat1:


----------



## Red Raven (May 18, 2009)

I vote that at parties instead of having people pop out of cakes they just eat their way out!


----------



## Tooz (May 19, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> you might be joking, but I find that thought very appealing! there's much joy in playing with the tactility of food. although yes, I know, we're not supposed to play with it.



I was not joking.


----------



## boots (May 19, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I was not joking.



Lots of people like to knock over their own sand castles, so this makes sense to me. Although with you, it seems quite a bit more of a turn on . Especially picturing the expression in your avatar .

And hey people! What about fondant?


----------



## Tad (May 19, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Uhhmm, the only problem for me at the cake fight would be that I don't think that I would be willing to part with any of the cake. Therefore, I would be the one sitting eating cake while others were tossing it around.



On this past season of The Amazing Race one of the challenges that some of the teams went through was to throw these amazing Austrian cakes at each other's faces until one of the cakes was revealed to have cherry filling. 

I'm pretty sure that if I'd been there I'd have lost the race right when and there because:

a) I'm not sure I could have brought myself to destroy those master-pieces, and even if I did
b) I'd have been so distracted eating all the cake stuck to my face I would have been super slow!

Unfortunately I could not find a youtube of that scene


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 19, 2009)

I've always had a bit of a cake binge fantasy for as far back as I could remember. My indulgences usually involve cupcakes now though. back in the late 70's this cult classic teen television movie called "Sooner or Later" starring Rex Smith was all the rage. Teenaged girls all over the US were staying up late to watch this two part series for two nights. On the last night there is a cake binge scene after the main character gets dumped and dropped off at home. Earlier in the day the mother warns her sternly not to eat the whole cake and she promises not to, then comes home from the bad date and polishes the whole thing off in one sitting. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZByJ6StUiI&feature=related


----------



## Weeze (May 19, 2009)

boots said:


> Lots of people like to knock over their own sand castles, so this makes sense to me. Although with you, it seems quite a bit more of a turn on . Especially picturing the expression in your avatar .
> 
> And hey people! What about fondant?



I would not want to eat excessive amounts of fondant. It seems like it would be TOO MUCH. 

Also, we got this cake with strawberry filling between the layers for my sister's birthday. I would also not eat excessive amounts of that because it was JUST VERGING on too sweet, and you could really only have a little piece without it being gross, you know?
I, however, am a slightly picky eater...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 19, 2009)

I think that if I went with a sheet cake it would have to be a moist yellow cake with a milk chocolate pudding center and a whipped cream frosting. Uhmm, cake, pudding AND whipped cream. But no yucky flowers on it. They are pretty but don't taste good.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 19, 2009)

I wish you could all taste the frosting a local grocery chain's bakery makes. It is AMAZING and to die for. I bought 60 cupcakes for a bash once that I was going to bring and share. Then I ended up not going to the bash. So I ate them all myelf. :eat2:

I will admit, it took me several days to do. lol. And for a while after that I coudln't even THINK about a cupcake!

However..now I'm craving one. Or a dozen. lol


----------



## collared Princess (May 19, 2009)

boots said:


> But the overwhelming part is what is so fun . The idea of eating an entire birthday sized sheet-cake, or a triple layer cake, or allowing the cake to be pushed into her lips while she just lays back, arms and legs spread, completely helpless to stop, because she wants to be helpless to stop her appetite, that's yummy . And doing it once or twice a week, that would be absolutely delicious...so completely helpless to stop herself from stretching out like a balloon filled with fattening cake whenever it's gently pushed into her mouth, heehee.



Feel free to use handcuffs in the fantasy as well..:eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 19, 2009)

In honor of this thread, I just had my own cake binge. Sadly, since I had dinner right before, I didn't do too well - only half of the eighth sheetcake I had. Oh well. It'll make a great breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Chef (May 19, 2009)

I know this thread was directed at ladies who binge on cake.. but I was also going to give a cake binge a try...


----------



## boots (May 20, 2009)

Chef said:


> I know this thread was directed at ladies who binge on cake.. but I was also going to give a cake binge a try...



Live the dream fella.

Live the dream.


----------



## boots (May 20, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Feel free to use handcuffs in the fantasy as well..:eat2:



Cuffs can be fun, but I like the idea of a gal made helpful by her appetite and lust. Without even being bound in any way, hand free, she might plead to stop, but no matter how full she is she just can't say no when a piece of cake is gently pushed between her lips . The cake is just so delicious and tempting that she opens her mouth every time without even being forced. Pure temptation .


----------



## PunkPeach (May 20, 2009)

Cake...I have a small cake obsession. It happens to be my favorite food group, and yes I have decided it was so wonderful it needed to be its very own group. The scent of baking cake is my second favorite in the world (the first is lemon pledge), so I bake often. Most of the time, I am a picky eater..I play with my food, tend to push things about on the plate. If you have never seen me eat cake, you would have no idea in the world how I got this big. I still can't finish a Happy Meal at McDonalds...but I can devour half of a sheet cake without blinking. I don't think a day goes by without me having some kind, be it a cake, cupcake or snack cake. Today was Tastykakes peanut butter and jelly krimpets. There is just something about it...cake itself has so many different textures and weights on the tongue. Angel food cake...oooooh...I'll tell you, I can eat it for hours, no icing, just letting its spongy texture melt to solid on my tongue, light sweetness, almost floral scent, the way it feels so airy when you pick it up. mmmmmm I could keep going...but I am probably boring whoever get stuck reading this.


----------



## Tau (May 20, 2009)

Oh God, CAKE! My favourite cake in the world is a devine caramel cream concoction from Woolies. At the end of each of month after pay day I make myself a giant mug of tea, grab a teaspoon, some Country Fresh Vanilla ice-cream, a good movie and munch my way through it. Its the most delicious creation ever - all soft and gooey and sweet. I've always found eating erotic but when I'm done with that cake - ooooh that sinning that takes place LOL!


----------



## Mikey (May 20, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> In honor of this thread, I just had my own cake binge. Sadly, since I had dinner right before, I didn't do too well - only half of the eighth sheetcake I had. Oh well. It'll make a great breakfast tomorrow.



TEASE!!!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 20, 2009)

No one is immune from cake binge.







all i have is paintshop here, so yeah, it sucks. hah


----------



## marlowegarp (May 20, 2009)

boots said:


> Lots of people like to knock over their own sand castles, so this makes sense to me.



So, that's what they're calling it these days...


----------



## mergirl (May 20, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> No one is immune from cake binge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:eat2: Yum! Say hello to my little... Cock -A - Roach CAKE!!! :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (May 20, 2009)

I was at Costco today and walked past the bakery section. I was SOOOO close to buying one of those HUGE cakes just to see how far i could go into it without wanting to purge it out. I totally thought of this thread while i slowed way down in the cake section


----------



## Weeze (May 20, 2009)

I vote that while it is probably reality with some of this...
we refrain from anything like.. "purge" or vom or anything in this thread.
please.
for the love of god.


----------



## Chef (May 20, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I was at Costco today and walked past the bakery section. I was SOOOO close to buying one of those HUGE cakes just to see how far i could go into it without wanting to purge it out. I totally thought of this thread while i slowed way down in the cake section



Wow! me too! All frosted and ready-to-go.. I was mostly tempted by the carrot cake that had individual little frosted carrots for each peice, if correctly sliced into the 150 or so little squares. :eat2: Same goes for the cheesecakes and the chocolate creme pies nearby.. oh lordy.. and the big chocolate frosted donuts..


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (May 22, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I vote that while it is probably reality with some of this...
> we refrain from anything like.. "purge" or vom or anything in this thread.
> please.
> for the love of god.



I second that.


----------



## Weeze (May 22, 2009)

Guess who had way too much Cold Stone ice cream cake yesterday, after reading this thread again.

<--- This girl.


----------



## boots (May 23, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Guess who had way too much Cold Stone ice cream cake yesterday, after reading this thread again.
> 
> <--- This girl.



I did that ^______________________________^!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 23, 2009)

Well I was discussing this thread with my husband. I mentioned how one of our lovely ladies had purchased a fair amount of cupcakes and then ended up not going to meet her friends. Therefore, she ate them all herself. Before I could even say, "Man, I want that!" His response was "You know damn well you would do that too, and love every minute." 

Of course he is right. He also reminded me about something that *I* actually did and suggested that I share it here.

A few years ago we went back to Jersey for a visit. Well there is a bakery near my old house that makes THE BEST bavarian creme donuts. So before we headed home for our two day car trip, we stopped there. I purchased a dozen donuts (they are quite large) and a dozen of their delicious walnut brownies. Because if you are going to want sweet, chocolate always needs to be an option.

Well by the end of day one, I had eaten half the donuts and four brownies. Day two, before we hit the Florida boarder, the donuts were history and there were just a few very rich brownies left. 

My husband of course noticed that my belly seemed larger and swears that I gained at least five pounds just from the drive home.

That was over five years ago and I still long for more of those donuts. Seriously, if anyone lives in NJ, you need to go to Vaccharia's Bakery and try a bavarian creme donut. You will NOT be disappointed.

And for the sake of this little tale, donuts and brownies are standing in for cake.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 24, 2009)

I grocery shopped tonight. I bought a looooovely yellow cake with chocolate frosting. THE most amazing chocolate frosting ever - my fave. I plan to make good use of it this weekend.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 24, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Guess who had way too much Cold Stone ice cream cake yesterday, after reading this thread again.
> 
> <--- This girl.



Did you have the Gotta Have It? Pure pro...


----------



## Wild Zero (May 24, 2009)

Was in Whole Foods yesterday and noticed that they sell cupcakes the size of large muffins with about half a pound of frosting on top shaped like flowers. 

IS THIS WIN Y/N?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 24, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Was in Whole Foods yesterday and noticed that they sell cupcakes the size of large muffins with about half a pound of frosting on top shaped like flowers.
> 
> IS THIS WIN Y/N?



Only if you are buying them, bringing them and sharing them. Then it is a MAJOR WIN!


----------



## Weeze (May 24, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Did you have the Gotta Have It? Pure pro...



Read it correctly, dear.
I had their little individual-ish ice cream CAKE. 
Not the cupcake thing, the little round cake.
it was fabulous x 10.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 24, 2009)

I'm not that impressed by Coldstone but I think I might be the only one who feels that way.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 24, 2009)

I think you might be. I want to be Coldstone's little slut.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 24, 2009)

LOL. 

I've only had coldstone once in my life. It was pretty good. 

I forgot to mention I also bought six lemon cupcakes yesterday. Polished those off...I'm about to start on the cake itself.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 24, 2009)

Oh my god lemon cupcakes. I'm so jealous.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 24, 2009)

These were AWESOME too. <3 No artificial crap...real lemon zest bits in the frosting. Amazing. lol


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 24, 2009)

ooo sounds good! I'm super jealous.


----------



## Weeze (May 24, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> I think you might be. I want to be Coldstone's little slut.



i *am* coldstone's slut, and the Cookie Doughn't You Want Some cake proved it.
So there.
back off, beeyotch.


----------



## Tad (May 25, 2009)

I ate lunch just before reading the weekend's updates to this thread. It was a pretty decent lunch, I was feeling reasonably happy on the quantities and flavors.

Was.

Now I'm salivating so much that I have to swallow every few seconds so that I don't drool on my keyboard, I'm craving cake something crazy, and I'm totally bummed out that this Cold Stone chain doesn't exist up here.

Gah, the power of suggestion! Now off to find, if not cake at least pastry. *shakes fist* curse this thread!

ETA: I'm doing better now. Remembered that I work near one of the best "patisserie" (french bakery) I've ever entered. And they sell their cakes by the slice as well as by the whole thing, so I just had an uncharacteristic mid-day indulgence in a slice of "Opera" cake. Life is better when on the outside of cake that good (for those not familiar with Opera cake, I found a page showing and describing it. Sadly the patisserie does not have a web page of their own. http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=p3I&sa=N&um=1 )


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 25, 2009)

I bought a strawberry swirl cake last night but after trying a piece was unsatisfied with the cheap grocery store frosting they used, so I decided to send my roommate back to the store to get my favorite mini-cake, a triple layered filled with raspberry and white chocolate and frosted with whipped cream. I tried to save half for my roommate but after taking a food-induced nap I woke up hungry and I ate the other half. I'm a bad bad.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 25, 2009)

Ed, if that didn't involve coffee, it would look delicious.


----------



## Koldun (May 26, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I definitely think there is something arousing in particular about cake and it's also usually the food of choice for my feeding fantasies. I think it's the idea that cake is so 'sinful' so to let go and eat an entire cake would be incredibly taboo.. total indulgence. *cough* I'll stop myself there.



In the movie "Matilda" there is a scene where a fat kid has to eat a GIGANTIC chocolate cake. Ever seen it?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 26, 2009)

Koldun said:


> In the movie "Matilda" there is a scene where a fat kid has to eat a GIGANTIC chocolate cake. Ever seen it?



Now THAT was a BIG chocolate cake. I remember watching that thinking "Man, I would like to try, but there is NO way I could eat that whole cake."


----------



## marlowegarp (May 26, 2009)

Reading that as a kid, I definitely remember feeling "funny."


----------



## katorade (May 26, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I wish you could all taste the frosting a local grocery chain's bakery makes. It is AMAZING and to die for. I bought 60 cupcakes for a bash once that I was going to bring and share. Then I ended up not going to the bash. So I ate them all myelf. :eat2:
> 
> I will admit, it took me several days to do. lol. And for a while after that I coudln't even THINK about a cupcake!
> 
> However..now I'm craving one. Or a dozen. lol



Woman, I KNOW you're talkin' 'bout Ukrops! Damn you! Their chocolate cake with white frosting...:wubu: Why'd I move?

To take a break from cake, go to Joe's Market in the morning and buy some vanilla danishes. They're smaller than your palm and 75 cents a piece, and you will love me forever afterwards.

And on a serious note, fondant and royal icing are technically edible, but meant to be decorative. They're not really good in any large quantities. Besides, royal icing hardens like sugar cement.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 26, 2009)

LOL. Yes I am! I have a ukrop's layer cake in the next room. :eat2:

I don't know why you moved! We could be besties if you were here...fatter besties b/c of all the places we'd go to eat together, but besties nonetheless! :wubu:


----------



## Red Raven (May 26, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Guess who had way too much Cold Stone ice cream cake yesterday, after reading this thread again.
> 
> <--- This girl.



I went to six flags today and they have a coldstone creamery there but it's a booth. There was no add ins, no singing, it was a let down


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 27, 2009)

wow, what a wonderful thread. i think i'll bake a cake this afternoon.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 27, 2009)

collegeguy2514 said:


> wow, what a wonderful thread. i think i'll bake a cake this afternoon.



And then what?


----------



## Mikey (May 27, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> My favorite cake is tres leches. I could eat that all day. Well, I don't know about all day I might go into a diabetic coma, but a lot!



TEASE!!!


----------



## Flabulous (May 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that several occasions of eating a whole cheesecake has helped the expansion of my girth!

As have trips to the shops and buying a pack of caramel chocolate slices (usually 3 or 4 in a pack) and then I eat the lot with a cup of tea :eat2:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 28, 2009)

Mikey said:


> TEASE!!!



Teehee :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 28, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> And then what?



well, since i dont have a nice plump lady to feed it too, i guess i'll eat it myself.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 2, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Was in Whole Foods yesterday and noticed that they sell cupcakes the size of large muffins with about half a pound of frosting on top shaped like flowers.
> 
> IS THIS WIN Y/N?



Wild Zero, normally I would say hell yeah, but I've eaten the cupcakes in question. They taste like sugary sugar loaded down with sugar and then topped with more sugar. Add a hefty dose of sugar.

Not that there's anything wrong with sweet ... but I appreciate a bit of flavor mixed in with my bucket of sugar. Vanilla or nutmeg or buttercream or chocolate or raspberry cream, oh my.


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 3, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Reading that as a kid, I definitely remember feeling "funny."



Me too. That wasn't the only reason that I reread _Mathilda_ a million times growing up, but it certainly didn't hurt.


----------



## Red Raven (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone want a piece? lol


----------



## Weeze (Jun 16, 2009)

natasfan said:


> there are many girls arround the DIMS that have shown how they ate a whole cake ( a big one).
> bye.



This is true.
I ate a whole 9x13 cake by myself.
It just took me 4 days to do.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

krismiss said:


> This is true.
> I ate a whole 9x13 cake by myself.
> It just took me 4 days to do.


Wow! Thats Awesome!! It would take me like..4 days to eat a cake that big!!


----------



## joey86 (Aug 20, 2011)

This is such a hot threed, really into the whole idea of feeding yummy cakes to my girl hehe .


----------



## palndrm (Aug 20, 2011)

Weeze said:


> This is true.
> I ate a whole 9x13 cake by myself.
> It just took me 4 days to do.




I had a dinner party last night and someone brought a big Snickers cake and only one small slice was eaten. Oh, how I would love to watch you polish it off!


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't think I ever noticed this thread before, and it's clearly rather old, so not shocking. But, I'm very much in favor of it. 

Snack cakes and cake in general are definitely one of my favorite things to gorge on. Cookies and snack chips are close seconds, but something about cakey things, they go down so easy and they're sooooo goooodddd. 

Yum.


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 20, 2011)

I have one thing to say about cake,





That is all.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Aug 20, 2011)

:smitten:I love:eat2: cake! I've not had cake in months. I really need some, want some, crave some. Simple pound or yellow cake w/ vanilla buttercream frosting makes me smile from sea to shining sea. Oreo cookie layer cake tickles my fancy as well. So does marble cake w/ cashew butter frosting.

Even that spongy angel food cake is doable-- provided its smothered in raspberry ice cream.

Yeah, I can get down with the Little Debbie cakes, but after awhile its a tease. It like potato chips and you can't eat just one.... or 11. LOL.

Oy, Next month I've gotta buy a cake from the bakery cuz the only other sweet things in my flat, besides me, is a bottle of pancake syrup and a jar of strawberry preserves.:doh:

So if the cake fairies in my town wish to grant me anything, bring me a chocolate layer cake w/ vanilla frosting.

And to all, "Let 'em eat cake"!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 20, 2011)

*

Chocolate Molten lava Cake 

*


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 20, 2011)

I want some red velvet cake....but with the cream cheese swirl in it. It's sort of like a pumpkin roll, but with red velvet cake. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Aug 20, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *
> 
> Chocolate Molten lava Cake
> 
> *



:bow:Mmmmmmm, yeah! That's the stuff. Thanks for that pic.:eat2:


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Aug 20, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I want some red velvet cake....but with the cream cheese swirl in it. It's sort of like a pumpkin roll, but with red velvet cake. Anyone know what I'm talking about?




Absolutely, I do. One of my aunts, may she rest in peace:bow:, used to make her Red Velvet Holiday Rolls and a spice cake roll during Turkey Day and Christmas time. Sooooooo good.:eat1: Otherwise, she would also make the standard red velvet layer cake. Its been decades since I had the red velvet roll. It'll always be one of my Aunt Ciel's specialty.:wubu:


----------



## Windom Earle (Aug 21, 2011)

My 115 pound foodee co-worker recently pointed out to me that Safeway out here in SF has Tres Leches cake smothered in whipped cream and topped with a strawberry, both by the slab and by the slice. I am up to two big slices per evening. Now the odd part is that she stays at 115 pounds and I am inching up to size 60 pants....it's an odd and peculiar thing! :eat1::eat1: 

View attachment dims1.jpg


----------



## joey86 (Aug 22, 2011)

I think a day of cake destruction is in order ... just have to find miss right .


----------

